# Deleted



## FrankieD

Deleted


----------



## chrisr

Welcome Frankie. I'd say your chances of finding gigs on those terms are good to extremely high.


----------



## Marsen

This was a good laugh 👍


----------



## Mishabou

I think in order to get gigs, you'll have to master a few more instruments and update you rig  just kidding, welcome to VI.


----------



## Stringtree

And all you needed was to plug in to a social misfit site that will divert your time and attention to further acquisitions and endless refreshing to validate your postings. 

Seriously, it's great to have a well-seasoned skipper aboard. Thanks for joining. I'm glad to have you as a new member. In the end, it's not stuff, but people. Lots of good ones here. Welcome!


----------



## jonathanparham

welcome


----------



## Thundercat

FrankieD said:


> I think it would be instructive to some of you young whipper snappers about how I created my current rig.
> 
> In 1997 I purchased my first Mac. I'm not sure what model, it wasn't a mac pro style, it was a desktop unit. I bought it for my ex-wife to do graphic design. She worked at an ad agency and got me my first break. After that the ad agency hired me to do 10 ads in about a year. I was hooked.
> 
> The software back then was Logic all the way. Digidesign made the backend. The best of both worlds. My sampler was Sample Cell, a PCI card. My main orchestra was Miroslav and the Orchestral card in the JV-1080 synth. Still a great synth and many movies were made on it. I had 4 CD's of drum loops and I used Recycle to create REX files.
> 
> Then we divorced, I got custody of the Mac and my 9 month old son and had to give the company away as I had a pretty serious job and couldn't do everything.
> 
> In about 2000 I purchased a Mac Pro and a ProControl (look it up, a motorized fader control and giant mouse for running Pro Tools. When Logic and Pro Tools broke up I chose Pro Tools). Also purchased a Neuman U87, UA Preamp and a pro compressor/limiter outboard, as well as a few instruments, notably the Trumpet and Trombone. Buzzing instruments.
> 
> My son turned 13 in about 2010. As he was probably going to get his own life, I invested in a new studio thinking that now I can work at night. Wrong. But the studio was a Mac Pro 5,1 decked out. I purchased a TDM system, an HD3 from RSPE along with the Mac Pro.
> 
> I used it extensively in music college.
> 
> Fast forward to 2017 and the TDM system, circa 2004, was discontinued by Avid. The ProControl as well. So I trashed the Pro Control and purchased a PC. Time to switch I thought.
> 
> The PC immediately gave me problems. I knew it would be years until I could retire and do music seriously so I bought a machine good for gaming and composing. It is a Cybertonic PC with an i9 processor, 8 cores with two NVIDEA Ti-1080 cards. I tried to take more classes at Berklee but the PC wouldn't cooperate. I lost 2800 dollars in tuition fees.
> 
> In July 2020, my retirement was complete and I launched into getting the PC to really work. I thought that surely in 2020 Pro Tools would work on a PC. I supposed it does, if you buy a Dell. I ignored Avid's recommendations. Big mistake.
> 
> My biggest problem with the PC was that I couldn't get video to run in Pro Tools on my PC. It still doesn't. With an unlimited budget and a full support plan from Avid, in 8 months I still can't get it to work.
> 
> So, I finally paid attention to the warnings from Avid.
> 
> I decided to fix up my 2011 Mac Pro 5,1. I purchased new SSD drives and upgraded the OS to Mojave. Then the Omnisphere downloader wouldn't work. I called Apple and three separate techs told me that Apple support for the the Mac Pro 5,1 is being discontinued and I should buy a new Mac Pro.
> 
> So I got a decked out Mac Pro 7,1...again. From RSPE, again. I was going to buy from Sweetwater but, in thinking about it, RSPE sells for the same price and they sell to all the pro composers in Hollywood.
> 
> Good thing i did because they recommended the Sonnet Technologies PCI-e card with 4x2TB SSD's with a read/write time of 11.6GB/s. SATA is 200-500MB/s.
> 
> It's great, brand new, a week old and already been in the shop. There are 6 port for video out on my non-stock Radion 5700 graphics card, however you can have only 5 monitors at once. I use 4. Ports 2 and 3 are actually only 1 port. It took the Geniuses 4 hours to figure it out.
> 
> Otherwise she works like a charm.
> 
> I also purchased a very nice Mac Book Pro. I never thought of it, but in purchasing it, I now have a fully mobile studio more powerful then my Mac Pro 5,1 and the PC. 64 GB ram, 8 TB SSD and holds my entire sample collection. All I have to do is open it, plug in my keyboard and start composing where ever I find myself. Hopefully it's Europe...lol.
> 
> To summarize, what I learned you should buy a mac if you are serious about being a composer. The PC fiasco cost me 5k for the PC, 2.4K for missed classes, and 8 months of lost productivity when I finally had time to try to go pro.
> 
> Now it sits, last in line in a network with 4 Macs. Two Mac Pro's and two Mac Book Pro's.
> 
> Also I learned that if you take care of your gear, when you upgrade years later, your old gear is a great addition to your new gear.
> 
> Still, the heart of the studio is the new Mac Pro 7,1 and the new Mac Book Pro. Together the have 24+8=32 cores, 192+64=246 GB ram and 32 TB of SSD.
> 
> The old Mac Pro 5,1 is really only a back up studio should the new Mac Pro and Mac Book Pro fail. Highly unlikely you say? My new Mac Pro was already in the shop and currently, my brand new Mac Book Pro has a bad battery and is not in my studio, it too is in the shop.
> 
> The end.


Wow. You’ve had quite the gear journey! I suspect like many of us this is a pain and a joy, and also takes away much time from making actual music.

can you imagine Beethoven needing to “upgrade” his pencil and paper...nope he had all that extra time free to compose...

welcome!


----------



## givemenoughrope

Is this a bit? Honestly can't tell these days..


----------



## MusicStudent

givemenoughrope said:


> Is this a bit? Honestly can't tell these days..


Its the "old timer" and "I'm 60" comments that makes me suspect? That has to be an oxymoron, right?


----------



## givemenoughrope

MusicStudent said:


> Its the "old timer" and "I'm 60" comments that makes me suspect? That has to be an oxymoron, right?


just the whole thing...who knows


----------



## gsilbers

FrankieD said:


> I am also an expert blogger and enjoy re-freshing my browser continuously for validation of my posts. lol.
> 
> Seriously, in leu of a website, I posted some songs on SoundCloud. I have 11.3K hits in two months on my most popular song and over 3K hits on most. SoundCloud is free, but, I pay 200/month for the promotion plan.
> 
> https://www.SoundCloud.com/fdproductions
> No more gear for me. From now on my extra funds go to hiring a public relations person. I already have two teachers. One did 7 feature films and one is a pretty major LA record producer. I'm getting contacts from them. I'm buying my way in.
> 
> I'm also reaching out to other composers in LA to find someone who will let me ghost write or something to get some experience/connections.
> 
> Any other ideas, please let me know. I have money to promote myself.





You might be looking at all of this from the oposite perspective. Or at least from modern times.

Dont look for work... have work come to you. W those credential and equipment i thik that might work. 

More in the style of Rick Beato. That guy looks and talks like any of my old Berklee teachers that where all just Jazz talking all the time with dominant seventh this, parallel diatonic harmonic minor that.. etc. And he made it work so he offers that knowledge online. Also big in personality. 

He must be getting at least 3 to 5 figures a month in youtube royalty and book sales. Plus doing random productions. 

I only mention him due to age. But there are plenty of those types of online youtube personalies doing the video thing. Some just talk. Others do a live composition in real time. 

It just takes time. Video after video and seeing what catches on. You can do gear review and give opinions. I dont think ive ever read or hears someone having all oof the VSL. that would be pretty interesting to watch. 

People get to know you. Might call in. dunno.. 
just a thought .


----------



## Arbee

Welcome from one sixty something reborn "used to be-wannabee again" to another. I suspect your inventory of gear and instrument skills, your continuity and commitment through the break, and your natural self-assurance will accelerate your progress immensely !


----------



## jononotbono

FrankieD said:


> No more gear for me


DON’T LIE!
😂


----------



## jmauz

Unless this guy is willing to come to my studio with his reel, I say this is complete BS.

Either this is some troll living in his mom's basement with a ton of free time or it's an A-list composer with a ton of free time. 

Hmm.


----------



## GtrString

There should be scoring jobs and in-house composer jobs around. If the right people knew what you could do, Im sure they would put you on a payroll, if thats what you want. You would make a lot less money, though, than doing your own business.

You should look for a good agent or manager, and stop spending time in forums with other musicians. You need to network in film, tv and games. Go on those forums, and find the top dawgs there.

Also, record labels can often use people with your producer skills. Network, network, network. Go on writing camps and be a resource for the young artists coming up. Next thing you know, they are on Billboard.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

V.I.C. in a nutshell


----------



## stigc56

I listened to the first 2 tracks on Soundcloud! I don't know, or I should say "I do", but well, bum bum.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Listening to you demos, I would stick to doing more country-ish, guitar, jazzy, acoustic stuff like that. Like your work for commercials. That seems to be your force.

Forget about your orchestral stuff, it's at such a bad level now, you're never gonna catch up and make it.

Really, focus on what you are already good at. Turn that into your own style for films perhaps. I think the only way you will make it into films is if you have the right connections, though. You're obviously good at promoting yourself, so who knows if you can persuade someone


----------



## companyofquail




----------



## allen-garvey

It seems like you have the money for it, so probably the fastest way to get started would be to finance a student/indie movie for 1-15k and then you could write the music for it.


----------



## companyofquail

I think you have the answers: Your SoundCloud is popular and you know someone that already has credits. You should be able to get work soon.


----------



## MusicStudent

You appear to be a prolific writer, so that alone will suit you well here in the VI forum. Welcome!


----------



## SupremeFist

Have a listen to the winning piece from last year's Spitfire Westworld Scoring Competition, written by one of our forum comrades here:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/westworld
Now ask yourself: if you were commissioned tomorrow, could you deliver a track with that much excitement and interest, and those sky-high production values? 

If the answer is yes, you're good to go. If it's no, you maybe don't need to hire a publicist yet.


----------



## Nimrod7

As in every industry, MD, Film or otherwise, it will take quite an effort to be on the top of the food chain. 
Apart from having strong financial foundations and dedication, it will require the right mindset, networking, talent and even with a lot of those, a ton of luck.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SupremeFist

FrankieD said:


> all I have to do at this point meet my first goal, score a Hollywood movie, is be the worst composer out of the group that work each year in Hollywood scoring the 700 movies produced each year.
> 
> That's the bottom 0.14% of composers working in Hollywood.
> 
> To be as good as the composers you mention is to be the best of 11K scores that were submitted.
> 
> That's the top 0.001% of composers submitting to the Westwood Challenge.


Those 11,000 people who entered the Spitfire competition are all vying to break into the bottom 0.14% of Hollywood. They're your competition.


----------



## Saxer

You are good in name dropping and self promotion so that's not something you need advices for. In your case I'd focus on smaller section writing as you can play all the instrument yourself. It's a good way to deliver mainly acoustic scores with an own fingerprint.


----------



## CT

I think some great advice for anyone "aspiring" to Hollywood status is: make sure that you can be satisfied by your compositional pursuits regardless of how that aspiration turns out. Don't hang it all on that.


----------



## mybadmemory

I’m a firm believer in that determination and persistence are among the most important factors of succeeding at anything, and you sure seem to have a lot those. :D

The other half of it, I believe, is in self-insight and analysis. Being able to truthfully understand at what level you are, without fooling yourself, and then analyze and break down exactly which steps are needed to proceed. 

Both pieces of this puzzle are required to reach the goal. Analysis without persistence won’t reach all the way, but neither will determination without self-insight.

Welcome to the forum, best wishes in your journey, and looking forward to see where it goes.


----------



## Marsen

Yeah, my car, my house, my boat... please lower the temperature. Thanks.


----------



## jon wayne

Being 60 myself, I thought I would identify with this post, but as the self worship goes on and on I wondered why penile length was not mentioned. Good luck, dude!


----------



## ryans

jon wayne said:


> but as the self worship goes on and on I wondered why penile length was not mentioned


You may have just answered your own question.


----------



## gyprock

jon wayne said:


> Being 60 myself, I thought I would identify with this post, but as the self worship goes on and on I wondered why penile length was not mentioned. Good luck, dude!


I’ll be 64 this year. I don’t need to brag any longer about penile length since I had reduction surgery to remove a couple of inches.


----------



## jon wayne

Sometimes it’s difficult with all the extra weight!!


----------



## CT

FrankieD said:


> @ Mike T: Every time I let the violin of my East West Symphony Orchestra samples play a long note, I'm surprised how good the music I'm making sounds. I just love it. I can't wait to hear a live orchestra play my music.


Perfect, that is a great cushion to fall on when Hollywood doesn't return your calls.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Let's stop feeding the troll  It is a fun read though.


----------



## GNP

22 years of success and no contacts??


----------



## asherpope

Simon Ravn said:


> Let's stop feeding the troll  It is a fun read though.


Hence he should be well fed. Although I'm guessing he graduated top of his class in culinary school too


----------



## marius_dm

I don’t really understand why people got so hostile here all of a sudden?! I can’t help you with anything in your journey @FrankieD, but I wish you all the success in your endeavors.


----------



## stigc56

Well both Simon and I are Scandinavians (from Denmark) and I think that I - (speaking ONLY for my self) are unaccustomed to this kind of loud self endorsement that you show. And when I started to listen to your music, I was surprised how little I liked it. So my "bum bum what to say remark", was a kind of controlling / holding back my opinion and at the same time expressing it.
I have been a professional Music Director for 35 years and I have been sitting in my fair share of audition panels, and I have developed a kind "language" that was supposed to let my colleagues know my meaning during the audition, without being too rude to the people demonstrating their talent.

And English is not my first language! 

I will though not hesitate to give you my apologies if you felt offended, but in Denmark we have a saying that in my primitive translation goes like this: "if you stick out your bum, don't be peeved if you have your temperature taken".


----------



## davidson

FrankieD said:


> You guys are bringing up some great points. As you can see I've thought this through before I added 100K to the value of my 50K studio. I'm in it to win it...lol. Or at least regain my investment in 2 years, the mark of a successful business. The average composer makes 50K/yr according to the US Dept. of Labor Statistics.
> 
> In this I'm shooting for average.


When I last went bungie jumping with Ridley Scott, he told me the new minimum studio value before being considered for Hollywood work was 273K. Personally, I've spent 824K for future proofing, so i should be good until ~2025-6. Stop messing around and start spending if you want those contracts.


----------



## chillbot

This is so silly, there's no way legit. Yet also kind of fun. Whether troll or not troll, either way you paid for a ton of clicks. It's super impressive if you're a click-paying troll, we should all feel honored. A little sad if not.

I keep trying to explain this in my head:

Occam's Razor: the simplest explanation is always the correct one. (Paraphrasing). This usually works 95% of the time for me but I admit I'm a bit stumped here. The entire scenario is so wild, the simplest explanation feels like someone created and is acting out their vi-control fantasy wet dream. Verdict: troll.

Hanlon's Razor: never confuse malice with that which can be explained by stupidity. (Paraphrasing). This works a bit better. It should be noted that if legit, trying to buy your way into our industry and bragging about it here is very poor judgement. Verdict: dumb ass.

Chillbot's Razor: if, while golfing, you are offered a caddy, you accept. (Paraphrasing). This doesn't really apply here but it's a good one and should be noted.

Can't wait to hear how the story ends! Consider me a fan.

EDIT: OK here's my final guess. If this story was to be believed, your character would have spammed a million forums and message boards by now, that would be very in character with "FrankieD". But I can't find any evidence that you've posted anywhere other than vi-control, which, has zero potential for getting you any actual work and a super odd place to post. We come here to discuss sample libraries and occasionally fight over Zimmer, no one here is hiring anyone else here. Verdict: troll. Still a fan, though.


----------



## marius_dm

FrankieD said:


> I have 11.3K hits on my most popular song in 3 months. It's true. I'm marketing using SoundClouds Promotion Club, 40 dollars


You have to be careful with that, in my experience hits obtained like that are sometimes not from real people.



FrankieD said:


> I'm paying 150/hr for lessons


Also, I’d be careful about this, someone at the receiving end of this arrangement could have a conflict of interest to give you objective assessments.

Just saying, hope I’m not too forward.


----------



## chillbot

FrankieD said:


> Poor Jack Smalley, he liked my work.


Please don't bring Jack into this he was a good friend.

OK I have a guess, are you HatJay?


----------



## MartinH.

Love the can-do spirit, good luck! But...


FrankieD said:


> I want to earn money with music to a large degree to prove to myself my value as a musician.


That doesn't sound like such a good idea...

If you have a love for music and a stable retirement, why burden yourself with trying to earn money with it? Commercial work will almost always compromise your artistic vision to some degree. I'm sure there are people making good money with music that wish they had the financial freedom to _stop _working the way they do and enjoy the creative freedom that you could already have, but would choose to give up just to get paid.

I don't know many composers, but just about any freelance artist I know would rather just do their own stuff and stop freelancing.


----------



## jononotbono

FrankieD said:


> I'm a bit sad I had to bring Jack up in defending myself as well. He was a good friend of mine too. Maybe he was just being nice, but he seemed to actually like my work and encouraged me in my dream of being a film composer.
> 
> Now for defending my thread, I get called a troll by name.
> 
> Before any more personal attacks start on here, I'm going to leave this thread. Thanks for those of you who took the time to listen to my work. And to those who issued words of encouragement. As I said, I hope to learn a lot here and contribute a lot.


Hey man, good luck with it all. Will be very interested in seeing where your journey takes you!


----------



## chillbot

I need a @FrankieD update or resolution.

Soundcloud user no longer found... what happened to all the clicks?


----------



## Toecutter

Oh no you guys scared him  I need to pay more attention to these parts of the forum, seems like it could lead into an interesting discussion if he was really trying to buy his way in.


----------



## Loïc D

Now the thread title is “Deleted”.
Is this the cancel culture eveyone talks about ?


----------



## X-Bassist

chillbot said:


> Please don't bring Jack into this he was a good friend.
> 
> OK I have a guess, are you HatJay?


HatJay, Def HatJay!.... Not that this is likely, I just like the idea of calling Jay HatJay.... I hope it sticks. 😄

I wish everyone on VIC would learn to quote posts, it really helps when the OP deletes all their posts and it loses so much.

BTW you can DEF buy your way into the buisness, even major Hollywood films, just provide 52% of the budget with the provision that you must be the composer.

Most current studios would take the deal, make the movie, hate your music and bring in HZ AND Danny Elfman to replace it all without telling you, then release the film while explaining to you the concept of “final film approval”.

Yet you still get a credit on a major film release (that was another demand you had) for only, what, 100-200 million? What a deal! Your career will only cost you a billion or two. Yea Hollywood!

Or you could start at the bottom, learn a lot in just a few years by financing a small independent films for 50-100k and actually see your work mixed into a real film. Lots of films would give you a shot for a lot less (ask for plenty of time to experiment), but finding the right film can be hard. And without investing it can be hard to get a decent film with all the competition out there.

But what am I saying? HatJay knows all this!


----------



## allen-garvey

For the people that missed it, here's the little I could find that was preserved https://webcache.googleusercontent....thing.106787/page-2+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## patrick76

chillbot said:


> I need a @FrankieD update or resolution.
> 
> Soundcloud user no longer found... what happened to all the clicks?


I was supposed to keep this hush hush, but a big time composer I know was talking to his assistant who also works for Janet Jackson, and he said there was a new up and comer that had just scored a really big gig. And for this guy to say it’s a big gig means something. He’s done blockbuster features for MGM, Paramount, Weinsteins, and more! Anyway, the world renowned engineer Chris Lord Alge, who is not known for his orchestral mixing, will be mixing the project. My girlfriend, Chris Lord Alge’s cousin, has confirmed what the big name composer has said. So, I think you will be pleased to know that the upcoming Spielberg remake of West Side Story will be rescored will all original music by FrankieD. I’ve seen the film already and can say that the score and film are nothing short of phenomenal, the music is at least as good as Bernstein’s music. My opinion has been confirmed by legendary film composer Jerry Goldsmith, who was at the private screening with me.


----------



## chillbot

Kinda hard to mock the guy since it seems likely it was all a joke anyway. But if it was someone from vi-c (due to knowing a lot about samples) I think they should come forward and receive their applause!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Loïc D said:


> Now the thread title is “Deleted”.
> Is this the cancel culture eveyone talks about ?


ngl caught my attention to see the title of the thread "Deleted" in introduce yourself with Chillbot being the last reply. 

thread didn't dissappoint.


----------



## Kent




----------



## Kent

allen-garvey said:


> For the people that missed it, here's the little I could find that was preserved https://webcache.googleusercontent....thing.106787/page-2+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


This is golden trolling. Would go very well on https://www.reddit.com/r/iamverysmart/


----------



## patrick76

chillbot said:


> Kinda hard to mock the guy since it seems likely it was all a joke anyway. But if it was someone from vi-c (due to knowing a lot about samples) I think they should come forward and receive their applause!


It may well be all a joke, but after the past few years I wouldn’t be surprised if it was for real. Anyway, FrankieD, great troll or I wish you most fantastic success!


----------



## gst98

It's too perfect to be a troll. Can you imagine buying those Soundcloud plays just to troll?!


----------



## chillbot

gst98 said:


> It's too perfect to be a troll. Can you imagine buying those Soundcloud plays just to troll?!


But where are all those soundcloud plays now? I dunno, it's the kind of thing I would do, buying soundcloud plays for a joke.


----------



## jononotbono

chillbot said:


> But where are all those soundcloud plays now? I dunno, it's the kind of thing I would do, buying soundcloud plays for a joke.


Spoiler alert.


Spoiler



It was chillbot all along.


----------



## kgdrum

jononotbono said:


> Spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It was chillbot all along.


I don’t know I kind of suspect it was Mike Greene................😂

All kidding aside if it wasn’t Mike maybe HZ felt a bit mischievous one night.....................


----------



## gst98

chillbot said:


> But where are all those soundcloud plays now? I dunno, it's the kind of thing I would do, buying soundcloud plays for a joke.


wow, surprisingly you can get 10k SoundCloud plays for a dollar. I mean, he definitely bought them, but was it a troll or just to impress his very famous friends? Between buying the whole VSL library and funding student films I'm not sure if there's much left for the viewbot.


----------



## jononotbono

Because I can't "like" this reaction, I can now. 😂


----------



## jononotbono

FFS! I can't even like my own post!!! What kind of forum is this?!


----------



## kgdrum

jononotbono said:


> FFS! I can't even like my own post!!! What kind of forum is this?!


Don’t we see enough of you slobbering all over yourself already? 😘


----------



## chillbot

jononotbono said:


> FFS! I can't even like my own post!!! What kind of forum is this?!


Oh boy if I could only "like" every one of my own posts... I still wouldn't have more than @JohnG


----------



## LamaRose

Frankie D. This is sick and subversive... an obvious mob message on VI-C... maybe Mike missed his last payment? Long dead, but the man loved his bongos between all of his "hits."









Frank DeCicco - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

